# What Famous



## Fujidave (Apr 23, 2018)

So folks just going through some of my 1100D old shots.  What famous film was this airport from ?


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks very old........


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 23, 2018)

This looks so familiar but I can't remember where I saw it.


----------



## weepete (Apr 23, 2018)

Die Hard 2? 
Con Air?
Snakes on a plane?

Somehow I dont think any of those are right...


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 23, 2018)

weepete said:


> Die Hard 2?
> Con Air?
> Snakes on a plane?
> 
> Somehow I dont think any of those are right...



I was thinking one of the Bond movies.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably a dozen Poirot episodes.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 23, 2018)

Seven Days in Entebbe ...?


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 23, 2018)

Harry Potter ...?


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 24, 2018)

One of my favourite films with Tom Hanks,  The Da Vinci Code   In the film it was made to look like a French airport.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 24, 2018)

I knew I had seen it not that long ago. Watched the rerun for the 3rd or 4th time about a month ago.


----------



## Amocholes (Apr 24, 2018)

The Langoliers - Stephen King


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 24, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> One of my favourite films with Tom Hanks,  The Da Vinci Code   In the film it was made to look like a French airport.





Amocholes said:


> The Langoliers - Stephen King



Sorry to say, I already gave the answer


----------



## chuasam (Apr 24, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> One of my favourite films with Tom Hanks,  The Da Vinci Code   In the film it was made to look like a French airport.



Woman in Gold


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 24, 2018)

chuasam said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favourite films with Tom Hanks,  The Da Vinci Code   In the film it was made to look like a French airport.
> ...



Or it could of been, The ladies in gold lace


----------



## Amocholes (Apr 25, 2018)

Oh well!


----------

